# Ridley dealer in Los angeles



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone know a ridley dealer in Los angeles ca area? i would love to look or test ride one to see if it agrees with me.

Thx


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Google is your friend!

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/about-ridley/dealers?key=info_dealers&landcode=US&postalcode=90067


1. VELOWORX
Lincoln Blvd 3106, 90405 Santa Monica, CA
Telephone number: 310-584-9797
Website: www.veloworx.com/
Email: [email protected]
2. BICYCLE JOHN
North Hollywood Way 1038, 91505 Burbank
Telephone number: 818-848-8330
Website: www.bicyclejohns.com
Email: [email protected]
3. TRIATHLON LAB
North Catalina 600, 60277 Redondon Beach
Telephone number: 310-374-9100
Website: www.triathlonlab.com
4. ANAHEIM HILLS BIKE SHOP
E. La Palma Ave 5548, 92807 Anaheim Hills
Telephone number: 714-779-7521
Website: www.ahbikes.com/
Email: [email protected]
5. VELO BUM
Highway 111 71430, 92270 Rancho Mirage, CA
Telephone number: 760-341-2463
Website: www.velobum.com/
Email: [email protected]
6. BIG RING CYCLERY
La Mesa Blvd. 8691, 91941 La Mesa, CA
Telephone number: 619-463-2453
Website: www.bigringcyclery.com
Email: [email protected]
7. CYCLEPATH
North Cedar Ave. Suite 103 7141, 93720 Fresno, CA
Telephone number: 559-325-0348
Website: www.cyclepathfresno.com/
8. FOREST HILL BIKE SHOP
Forest Ave 1173, 93950 Pacific Grove, CA
Telephone number: 831-644-0525
9. SPOKESMAN BICYCLES
Cathcart St 231, 95060 Santa Cruz, CA
Telephone number: 831-423-5683
Website: spokesmanbicycles.com/
10. THE BICYCLE OUTFITTER
Fremont Ave 963, 94024 Los Altos
Telephone number: 650-948-8092
Website: www.bicycleoutfitter.com/
Email: [email protected]
Content by Ridley Bikes | Site by Analyz-it | Disclaimer | Log in


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you

Il try the one in santa monica


----------

